# Janky Ass Jumps (backyard freeride)



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

so the old thread was getting unread, so i thought i'd make a new one. theres only one rule...

DONT TELL US TO WEAR HELMETS!!! we know. i wear a helmet in all the new stuff, but after a few runs smurf ditches the helmet.... i know hes stupid.... U DONT NEED TO SAY WEAR A HELMET!!!!!

Anyway... Enjoy

__________________________________________________________________________

Alrighty, so i showed up at his house about 1, just goofed around a bit. One of smurfs cranks fell off, so we hit up my house to see if a crank bolt from one of my bikes would fit, but no dice, so i let him ride my old Cannondale super v FR edition. After some more boring stuff we finally checked out the ramps. apparently over the week the landing grate on our ladder collapsed. No biggy, we went for it.

Me








Smurf








we did the old jump a few more times, then Smurf wanted to build a bermed sidways jump thing. We began filling boxes with dirt, and the rounded it and piled tons more dirt on top. I had an old plastic vert ramp, so we filled the with dirt and put it on top... Looks pretty un-janky to me =]









I didn't really like it, but smurf did =O

















It took a few tries to get it down (we ate it a lot on that side jump thing) but it actually is really fun. Now we can look forward to northstar next week.

How do u get videos on here? do u have to put them on another website first?

Oh and smurf found a snake... kinda cool.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*Videos!!!*

Me dropping






Now a bunch of Smurf


























And now, my favorite, Smurfs 360 attempt =]


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

You should really wear a helmet when you jump


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*Friday September 24th*

Today i went to smurfs hous a little before northstar tomorrow. we got bored of the boring wooden jump, so we replaced it with this...









Smurf sent it right away









Then, after a little faceplant, he gave me this look









Nice moustache!

Bahahahahahahaha

anyways heres a video






How janky?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

climbingbubba said:


> You should really wear a helmet when you jump


You should really learn to read =]

just kidding. but really, please dont be a ******r


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

*You ****ing Need A Life!*



climbingbubba said:


> You should really wear a helmet when you jump


Penis face.:nono:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:
 

> Penis face.:nono:


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

climbingbubba said:


>


8==D~~


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Moosey said:


> i know hes stupid....


 ^^^^


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Jealous?


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Penis Face. Is that your backyard??


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Wow that got out of hand fast.... Anyway what do ya'll think about the original post?


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

lol @ thread title



it's cool that you guys are building but I think you're wanting to ride without working too much. Spend a full day digging ONE jump and spend the next day riding and fine-tuning it. It just looks like you guys are slapping sh*t together and hucking yourselves off of it. Enthusiasm is great but having something proper to ride that will last you a while is even better. Take your time and the outcome will be worth the effort.

That said, hope you guys have fun and get some good ideas at N*. Be safe!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

[dB]Will said:


> lol @ thread title
> 
> it's cool that you guys are building but I think you're wanting to ride without working too much. Spend a full day digging ONE jump and spend the next day riding and fine-tuning it. It just looks like you guys are slapping sh*t together and hucking yourselves off of it. Enthusiasm is great but having something proper to ride that will last you a while is even better. Take your time and the outcome will be worth the effort.
> 
> That said, hope you guys have fun and get some good ideas at N*. Be safe!


Thanks =]

Our stuff does look janky, but its very safe... dont worry. we are kind of eager to send what we build, but we always make sure its safe

CAnt wait for N* tomorrow. gotta go sleep now =O


----------



## james-hewitt (Aug 6, 2010)

Wear a helmet, please don't be a *****r


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

james-hewitt said:


> Wear a helmet, please don't be a *****r


Penis Face.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Janky for sure, but I've hit my share of jumps just like that. I did it wearing a helmet, though.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jim311 said:


> Janky for sure, but I've hit my share of jumps just like that. I did it wearing a helmet, though.


do you do it after recieving anal sex from your boyfriend too?


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

janky understattement...looks like u guys have decent soil so build sumthng with rythm and dirt? I know plenty of dirtjumpers who don't where brain buckets and i do understand their point.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

janky? im old....


----------



## blades-noob (Oct 12, 2009)

so moosey...
you get pisd off at me for telling smurf to get the sand out of his vagina
but so far smurf has called 3 ppl a penis face and said "do you do it after recieving anal sex from your boyfriend too?" to jim311 in just 5 posts
and im 99% sure smurf is gona call me a penis face


----------



## 858Rider (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL funny **** Penis FACE!!!!!


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

To the op's: Glad you're riding, but maybe you'd be more comfortable/accepted over here pinkbike.com.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Moosey, props for sending and having passion. Your friend, however, is a juvenile little dickwad who, if there is such a thing as karma, will soon take himself out of the picture anyway and we won't have to put up with him.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

I am also too old to know what "janky" means...but its cool to see that young dudes are still making their own entertainment...nice one moose


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

At least you're not wearing bags on your head this time.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

sounds like smurfs mind is preoccupied with the schlong


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> do you do it after recieving anal sex from your boyfriend too?


"Too" as in also? If you do, hey man, that's your thing with Moose... Do you wear a helmet then?

Fahn


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy **** you guys are ****ing hilarious!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

To everyone: I'm sorry about smurf, he needs to get the sand out of his vagina, but I have tried to remain calm and civilized and stay on the topic at hand. So really Fahn, did u have to insult me? Did I say anything rude? And to wasea, a serious question, why would we be more comfortable on pinkbike? This site is usually more supportive and friendly. I've never even bother with pinkbikes forums because the can't be better than mtbr. 

Now on a real topic Northstar was awesome today. Cam zink wore the same jersey as me, so when I got the the bottom after livewire, one of his friends (guy on the highlighter yellow colored v-10) pointed me out to him and we made eye contact. Yay! Then on phodog I stopped on the side (a faster guy was passin me) and Leigh Donovan was there and she gave me some tips. When I got to the bottom I looked for her to get a picture, but I couldn't find her  . At the top one time I saw Garcia and peat had a class waiting for livewire to open, And the bikeskills picture taker was using the opportunity to get some good pics, so I may have rode up and got in some of the pictures (lol).

As far as riding goes it was awesome. Did the flameout drops (thanks to our janky ladder) and I also did the phodog drop. Did boondocks and everything on it except a few things (like that ladder, the rock lead in is rediculous) and did stix. Thanks to smurfs 5.5 inches of rear travel made double blacks less fun. Stix is awesome though.

After our last run we hit up mineshaft to liftline and then to the jump park. At the jump park there was a group of about 6-7 guys hitting the large line, and walking back after. There were a few on dj bikes, one on a bmx, and 3 on all out dh rigs. Got a few videos of that I'll put up later. Overall a really good day. Going to try to squeeze in one more trip before end of the season


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> do you do it after recieving anal sex from your boyfriend too?


TIME AND TIME AGAIN GIRLS LIKE YOU COME ON THIS SITE AND SOIL THEIR PANTS THEN WANT TO CALL EVERYONE ELSE OUT. Please go home and wash your self and just accept it


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, as an impartial party I feel the need to say something.

First off, Moosey you are handling this quite well for being in the middle of it all. You guys are working with what you have and it should be inspiring to all up-and-coming mountain bikers. PapaSmurf, you don't seem to handle criticism very well. I'm not here to talk smack but everyone here just wants to see fellow riders enjoy the sport without any injuries. There is no need to resort to childish name-calling (ie, "penis face"). I know it comes off as trash talk but in a roundabout way everyone here just wants you guys to be safe. Its just that in this politically correct society there is no male member that wants to be the one with a sensitive side. It's "unmanly"  The other "issue" is your 'janky' jumps. I know you are anxious to ride but a little extra time spent on what you're riding will yield a higher return. Spend one day building and then the next riding. You may miss a day of riding but when you actually get on your bike you will enjoy it that much more. If you have to share a helmet between runs then so be it, but we all just want each other to be safe and walk on to ride another day.

Haters are going to hate but most people on here put up a big front. Just be safe and take your time. As I always say: "Do it nice or do it twice".


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

wasea04 said:


> To the op's: Glad you're riding, but maybe you'd be more comfortable/accepted over here pinkbike.com.


beat me to it. lol


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Moosey said:


> ...Cam zink wore the same jersey as me, so when I got the the bottom after livewire, one of his friends (guy on the highlighter yellow colored v-10) pointed me out to him and we made eye contact. Yay!...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.....:blush:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

[dB]Will said:


> Ok, as an impartial party I feel the need to say something.
> 
> First off, Moosey you are handling this quite well for being in the middle of it all. You guys are working with what you have and it should be inspiring to all up-and-coming mountain bikers. PapaSmurf, you don't seem to handle criticism very well. I'm not here to talk smack but everyone here just wants to see fellow riders enjoy the sport without any injuries. There is no need to resort to childish name-calling (ie, "penis face"). I know it comes off as trash talk but in a roundabout way everyone here just wants you guys to be safe. Its just that in this politically correct society there is no male member that wants to be the one with a sensitive side. It's "unmanly"  The other "issue" is your 'janky' jumps. I know you are anxious to ride but a little extra time spent on what you're riding will yield a higher return. Spend one day building and then the next riding. You may miss a day of riding but when you actually get on your bike you will enjoy it that much more. If you have to share a helmet between runs then so be it, but we all just want each other to be safe and walk on to ride another day.
> 
> Haters are going to hate but most people on here put up a big front. Just be safe and take your time. As I always say: "Do it nice or do it twice".


good way to put...
recap....we love your passion of riding...maybe put a little more effort in building, but we just want you to be safe and wear a helmet....and ride when your my age


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

DONT TELL US TO WEAR HELMETS!!! we know. i wear a helmet in all the new stuff, but after a few runs smurf ditches the helmet.... i know hes stupid.... U DONT NEED TO SAY WEAR A HELMET!!!!!

You should post this statement on all your video's so other impressionable minds don't think its cool / ok to ride w/o a helmet.

You should accept all criticism - you generated this post.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I do accept criticism thank you =]

I actually like it when people say "nice jumps, but try this..."

Its smurf that dosent take the criticism all that well....


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

actually that last pallet/ jump thing seemed super smooth. but seriously whenever you post this stuff it just seems to start a thread war with smurf being an idiot. maybe you should not post this stuff.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

But i like posting it and recieving feedback from all ya'll (hahaha texas is cool) maybe i just shouldn't let smurf post anything...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> lol


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

tacubaya said:


>


Probably theeee funniest comeback/comment I have ever seen on a thread.


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Jealous?


yes. very. Those are quick transitions...quite a bit over my head at this point.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Wow that got out of hand fast.... Anyway what do ya'll think about the original post?


Dude, that's some funny sh i t! Keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

With Smurf in here, it reminds me a bit of a super slo-mo version of the news anchor brawl on Anchorman. 

"Where did you get a grenade, Brick?"
"I don't know..."


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol. Just gotta say, I wear a helmet the first couple runs just to make sure its safe, then I go without one. Call me a dumbass if you want, I dont really care. I do take criticism well, except when someone says something like "Wear a helmet, those jumps are ****ing janky" or stuff like that, thats not criticism, thats someone being a penis face, and after a while I get tired of it. Sorry if im not that much of a pushover like my buddy moose.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Lol. Just gotta say, I wear a helmet the first couple runs just to make sure its safe, then I go without one. Call me a dumbass if you want, I dont really care. I do take criticism well, except when someone says something like "Wear a helmet, those jumps are ****ing janky" or stuff like that, thats not criticism, thats someone being a penis face, and after a while I get tired of it. Sorry if im not that much of a pushover like my buddy moose.


An impressive skill you have, the ability to judge all (infinite) possible outcomes in just a couple runs.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*Bahahaha*



charging_rhinos said:


> With Smurf in here, it reminds me a bit of a super slo-mo version of the news anchor brawl on Anchorman.
> 
> "Where did you get a grenade, Brick?"
> "I don't know..."


Brick is the ****.

"Look Ron! i'm riding a big fuzzy tractor!"

BAhahahaha....

Btw smurf did an awesome faceplant off that jump. i bet he wished he had a helmet.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Motion to change Smurfs screen name to Janky McPenisface


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Jim311 said:


> Motion to change Smurfs screen name to Janky McPenisface


I second that...

Btw I'm not a pushover, I can just handle criticism... I don't go off calling everyone penis face at the first sign of negative criticism


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

wear a helmet


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*Wow*



brillantesdv said:


> wear a helmet


Are you trying to be funny? Did you read the whole thread? At least a dozen people have pulled the "wear a helmet" card. Now it's just old. Please read.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

no worries on the helmet if you ask me....its part of the Darwin process....


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

someone is definitely taking the internet too seriously and needs to get their sarcasm meter checked...

PS i really actually dont care if you wear a helmet. things usually work out for themselves.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> ...Sorry if im not that much of a pushover like my buddy moose.


Yeah you one bad mo-fo. Baaaaad to the bone, dawg. Bro-dawg. Shizzle-ma-nizzle-swoop-dawgy-dawg-BRO.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> wear a helmet


But not just ANY old helmet:


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

smurph magurph. i like what i see. you should probably go right to a backflip. your just being held back by moosy. and do it over a pit of fire... with fire-proof snakes in the bottom.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

dont take the name dick bruise face layin down


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Lol. Just gotta say, I wear a helmet the first couple runs just to make sure its safe, then I go without one. Call me a dumbass if you want, I dont really care. I do take criticism well, except when someone says something like "Wear a helmet, those jumps are ****ing janky" or stuff like that, thats not criticism, thats someone being a penis face, and after a while I get tired of it. Sorry if im not that much of a pushover like my buddy moose.


Ahh... young grass-hoppa... I hate it when kids come on the forums and "talk tough".

You think you got it all figured out huh? Yeah, we all did at some point. Once your balls drop, you realize that you are not invincible, nor can you predict what the outcome will be every time you jump. What you do seem like to me is a stubborn kid, that thinks he knows everything...

Your buddy Moose seems to be the one with the decent head on his shoulders, not a push-over.

And just for the record (I CAN READ), however, I am going to tell you to work harder on those "Janky Ass Jumps" and wear a helmet. Did you do a few runs at N* and then take it off? Doubt it. Not wearing a helmet does not make you "cool" or "tough". Crashing without a helmet makes you look like a dumbass though. Just an fyi on your "face plant".

And,...... NO I am NOT a Penis Face! I've been called a ******** though! lol..

~Sodak


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

... Might want to think about wearing a helmet...










This helmet goes perfect with your janky penis face and wimpy mustache.....


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> You think you got it all figured out huh? Yeah, we all did at some point. Once your balls drop, you realize that you are not invincible, nor can you predict what the outcome will be every time you jump. What you do seem like to me is a stubborn kid, that thinks he knows everything...


Plus, the videos Moosey posted shows he can't land a drop for ****. Natural selection baby!


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

Moose, good for you for pushing yourself and building your own features. Things will only get better. A few years back, we decided to get into big bikes. We didn't know much. Three of us shared my as-X. We put up some jumps and ladders etc. We had a lot of fun figuring it all out and improving our skills. The newness of everything back then was awesome.

As for the sarcastic side show antics of pushing Smurf's buttons about wearing a helmet, I won't tell him to...

But...

"It only takes once" -Mikey Aitken

...

http://www.mikeaitken.com/

...watch the first video. It is full of some sick sick airs and a story.


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

can we get some women on this thread its a total sausagefest


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> yes. very. Those are quick transitions...quite a bit over my head at this point.


Heh, it's my homies backyard and I live across the street so we made them pretty damn dialed.... definitely not a beginners set hahah


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

**** this ****.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> Ahh... young grass-hoppa... I hate it when kids come on the forums and "talk tough".
> 
> You think you got it all figured out huh? Yeah, we all did at some point. Once your balls drop, you realize that you are not invincible, nor can you predict what the outcome will be every time you jump. What you do seem like to me is a stubborn kid, that thinks he knows everything...
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I also got the giro remedy because i think it looks cool, so i can wear it and be cool... its a win win situation.

Just so everyone know i havent hit that jump yet (im a ***** apparently) because i didnt want to hurt myself before northstar... I would also like to add more dirt and make it safer before i do. Oh no im a scardey cat. (smurf wanted you to know that)

oh and wizzer 16... awesome. where can i find fire proof snakes? (lol)

And pimpride, awesome as well, even though that was only a dirt moustache...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> **** this ****.


Penis Face.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> **** this ****.


so ur mad because u call everyone a penis face and they get mad at you?


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

a toast to your future in biking. may all your ramps be janky, heads be unprotected, vocabulary ******* limited, and faces be free of penis inhabitation. welcome to the forum papa


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Moosey said:


> Thanks man. I also got the giro remedy because i think it looks cool, so i can wear it and be cool... its a win win situation.
> 
> Just so everyone know i havent hit that jump yet (im a ***** apparently) because i didnt want to hurt myself before northstar... I would also like to add more dirt and make it safer before i do. Oh no im a scardey cat. (smurf wanted you to know that)
> 
> ...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Is that toast to me as well?


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

nah. your aight


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

A guy makes a wise as$ comment, and smurf comes back all berserko.

Lol, sometimes, thats the only option on forums. Bite off someones head, then people will think twice before they start being a smart a$s. 

Hehehehe, to be young again. Great stuff. Not smart, but then we've all been stooped at least once or twice. Sometimes, I wonder how I'm still alive with all the janky stuff I've done.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I've heard of Papa Smurf before and Grumpy Smurf but this my first introduction to Janky Smurf


----------



## sstrawsb (Sep 16, 2009)

Just saying..


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Heh, it's my homies backyard and I live across the street so we made them pretty damn dialed.... definitely not a beginners set hahah


Is the lip to the guy sitting there's right a hipped Step up/step down spine or what?

Everything else looks more apparent. Looks like a lot of fun...great digging dirt by the looks of it...so even more jealous of that:thumbsup:

Thats a quality build job for sure.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Iggz said:


> Heh, it's my homies backyard and I live across the street so we made them pretty damn dialed.... definitely not a beginners set hahah


So was he having some sort of SRAM sponsored event in his backyard?
Nice dirt jumps.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

From your last thread I didn't realize you guys were mostly riding flatland. For anyone who has ever tried building or riding that stuff, it's a luxury to have any sort of jump or T.F....... even if it is janky. Keep up the good work! 

 And remember, wear a helmet!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

ok.. so... I still don't know what janky means. :skep:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Could only find it on urban dictionary

"janky
(adjective) inferior quality; held in low social regard; old and delapidated; refers almost exclusively to inanimate material objects, not to people
We tried to pick up on these girls waiting for the bus, but I was driving my sister's janky 1989 geo metro so we just got clowned instead.


Janky
Poorly constructed or of poor quality
This janky shirt she gave me is falling apart.

janky
adjective used to describe a person, place or thing which is questionable, ****ed up, wrong, strange, broken down, undesirable, and/or just some thing you can't think of another word for. The origin of this work is explained somewhat in the conversation example. Friends and I were sitting around drinking coffee one morning, and I was *****ing about my empty cup when my friend blamed the lack of coffee on the "janky ass coffee maker." I have since heard the word in the movie Friday. 
Other forms: janked, janked up, janked out,
I was dancing with my friends and some janky old muther****er came up to me and started grabbin' my ass! 

Michelle: yo, when's that coffee going to be ready? 

Crystal: I don't know. This janky ass coffee maker takes forever. 

He was a weirdo and made me feel all janked out, so I left. 

I didn't get into Harvard. I don't know what I'm going to do now - it's totally janked up.

Janky
Poorly constructed or put together, and does not seem like it should function at all, although it may perform beyond expectations.
That entire computer system is janky

Janky
Undesirable; less-than optimum.
Your mother cooks janky collard greens.
160	94


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you guys like live in kansas? I see no mountains...
I liked the last jump the best.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

we live in nevada, fallon fernley area. theres a small rocky hill/mountain thing about 15 minutes away (probably like 150-200 vertical feet) that we will check out soon, may have some nice drops.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

Aight cool. I'm not used to seeing any mountains around.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I grew up in Gardnerville, sorta near there. I raced mx in fallon, fernley and carson for years, as did my little brother. go ride south of there in the Pinenut mtns east of gardnervilleif you can swing it. Worth the drive for sure. Paul Bas was from there and he found/built lots of stuff way out there. 

Wear a helmet on janky jumps, janky jumpin' janky smurf. Not-so-janky Moose, keep doing your thing.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of good riders coming out of NV lately. You're making us Cali folk look bad!


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Its great to learn new stuff, thanks moosey

Im gonna go call my friend and tell him his 02 subaru is janky


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

CrustyOne said:


> Its great to learn new stuff, thanks moosey
> 
> Im gonna go call my friend and tell him his 02 subaru is janky


Bahahaha glad i could help :thumbsup:


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Your right...*



PapaSmurf99 said:


> Lol. Just gotta say, I wear a helmet the first couple runs just to make sure its safe, then I go without one. Call me a dumbass if you want, I dont really care. I do take criticism well, except when someone says something like "Wear a helmet, those jumps are ****ing janky" or stuff like that, thats not criticism, thats someone being a penis face, and after a while I get tired of it. Sorry if im not that much of a pushover like my buddy moose.


Sorry, just wanted an excuse to post the spaceballs pic... Remember when we used to all ride w/o helmets.... Back when I was a kid...

Anyway, have fun, get rad, stay cool.

Check out the kids in the opening scene racing their old banana seat schwinns. Dig the kid doing the wheelie on the bike on the credit roll.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/79438/on-any-sunday


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

hmmmmm........
i've wasted a bunch of time reading a bunch of these posts from everyone who is getting a$$-hurt, and i finally thought of something relevant to add to this discussion...


PENIS FACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Where can i get one of these bad boys?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

this thread is awesome lol


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I got learned !


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*But helmets don't do anything*

Couldn't resist


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the best pic a friend was able to get of me at the little ladder drop I built. I'm hoping he reads up on his camera a bit more so we can get some kick ass action shots.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

NIce, looks totally un-janky and like a nice little addition to any fast trail. keep it up.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

You better not take a zoke off of one of these things. Damn fork will probably explode and kill you and your immediate family.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

[dB]Will said:


> You better not take a zoke off of one of these things. Damn fork will probably explode and kill you and your immediate family.


This thread is about janky ass jumps, not janky ass forks!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

[dB]Will said:


> You better not take a zoke off of one of these things. Damn fork will probably explode and kill you and your immediate family.


Cmon stick to the janky jumps, not forks, and it would also kill all your family pets, and depending on the blast radius, maybe even your neighbors. those 2011 zocchis are what terrorists are going to start using to kill americans. Its not a joke


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's the backyard freeride we're working on. Can't wait for the rains to come next week, this place is already super fast.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats really nice, I'd kill to have terrain like that around my house.


----------



## DBnoob (Oct 6, 2010)

That is a good start. Would be nice to have in my backyard. 
Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Thats really nice, I'd kill to have terrain like that around my house.


sorry dude, but you're a phaggot


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> sorry dude, but you're a phaggot


I'm really sorry... Didn't realize that, I'll shut up now.


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I'm really sorry... Didn't realize that, I'll shut up now.


Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought.What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought.What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know.


Woah woah woah tiger. lets back that train up.

1st off im impressed that you grew and innch since your last post "so I was looking for some input. I'm 6' 3", and normally i would think a large would fit me well, but im not sure if it's meant for someone super tall." thats what you said...

second off, are you saying you would beat up smurf if he apologized to your mother and said he would shut up? things arent adding up IMO. This is the second thread you have posted in in about 5 years. do you really know whats going on?

congrats on the whole college deal thingey on the 2011 demo by the way.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Moosey said:


> Woah woah woah tiger. lets back that train up.
> 
> 1st off im impressed that you grew and innch since your last post "so I was looking for some input. I'm 6' 3", and normally i would think a large would fit me well, but im not sure if it's meant for someone super tall." thats what you said...
> 
> ...


Maybe he read the thread where your dickwad friend insulted my 9 year old son to try and get under my skin.


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

Moosey said:


> Woah woah woah tiger. lets back that train up.
> 
> 1st off im impressed that you grew and innch since your last post "so I was looking for some input. I'm 6' 3", and normally i would think a large would fit me well, but im not sure if it's meant for someone super tall." thats what you said...
> 
> ...


why are you stalking my posts? thats a little creepy


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow whoever hits those drops and goes URGHHH after landing is a total *****. I WISH I could do drops with shocks. Try doing it on a bmx bike. I would love to watch you eat ****.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> why are you stalking my posts? thats a little creepy


yess. i love stalking you...

or maybe i went to your profil and looked at your posts. took me about 4 minutes really. not that creepy.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

.andreas said:


> Wow whoever hits those drops and goes URGHHH after landing is a total *****. I WISH I could do drops with shocks. Try doing it on a bmx bike. I would love to watch you eat ****.


So i just rewatched all the videos i posted on here and no one ever "goes URGHH..."

Hello Pinkbike...


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

*All Aboard The Rage Train!!!*



spec2680 said:


> Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought.What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know.


Dear Captain HardAss

Uhh.. I think I'm going to have nightmares. You serioulsy just made me sh1t myself. But really, what did I do to offend YOU this much.. Like I can understand someone getting a little pissed about me bringin in thats guys son, now that I think about it, I was a pretty pathetic thing for me to do, but hey learn from your mistakes right?.. But REALLY? THIS? Someones had a rough life. If you want a hug, I'm all arms. And please explain to me why you gave me your height and weight? Like bro I'm 6 foot 200 pounds RAWRRR.. I really dont get it. Based on a scale of 1-10, my confused level is around a 10.. I really just dont get why you brought your mom into this either. My mom has a bachelors degree in Anthropology, but she doesn't work because my Dad can get enough $$ to support a family.. Anyways please just tell me why you are raging soooo much, I really really really want to know..


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Dear Captain HardAss
> 
> Uhh.. I think I'm going to have nightmares. You serioulsy just made me sh1t myself. But really, what did I do to offend YOU this much.. Like I can understand someone getting a little pissed about me bringin in thats guys son, now that I think about it, I was a pretty pathetic thing for me to do, but hey learn from your mistakes right?.. But REALLY? THIS? Someones had a rough life. If you want a hug, I'm all arms. And please explain to me why you gave me your height and weight? Like bro I'm 6 foot 200 pounds RAWRRR.. I really dont get it. Based on a scale of 1-10, my confused level is around a 10.. I really just dont get why you brought your mom into this either. My mom has a bachelors degree in Anthropology, but she doesn't work because my Dad can get enough $$ to support a family.. Anyways please just tell me why you are raging soooo much, I really really really want to know..


The problem is your focusing on the things in life that don?t really matter. When I was a kid I had hopes and dreams. We all did. But over time, the daily grind gets in the way and you miss the things that really matter, even though they are right in front of you, staring you in the face. I think the next time you should ask yourself "Am I on the right track here?". I don?t mean to be rude but people like you I really pity. So maybe you could use the few brain cells you have and take advantage of the knowledge I have given you now. Good luck.


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> The problem is your focusing on the things in life that don?t really matter. When I was a kid I had hopes and dreams. We all did. But over time, the daily grind gets in the way and you miss the things that really matter, even though they are right in front of you, staring you in the face. I think the next time you should ask yourself "Am I on the right track here?". I don?t mean to be rude but people like you I really pity. So maybe you could use the few brain cells you have and take advantage of the knowledge I have given you now. Good luck.


Did you just take an eighth to the face? You craft sentences like you're high as ****. You brought your mom into a discussion and got all pissy after the kid finally was nice to somebody. You're a ****ing retard. Leave smurf alone and GTFO.


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

.andreas said:


> Did you just take an eighth to the face? You craft sentences like you're high as ****. You brought your mom into a discussion and got all pissy after the kid finally was nice to somebody. You're a ****ing retard. Leave smurf alone and GTFO.


I cant even begin to understand how children like you choose to be so disrespectful to your elders. When I was growing up, if one of my many brothers or sisters said something cross to my father, they would get a licken right across the face with a corn stock. During the great depression, all was well for our family, we had everything we needed. Of course, it was no paddy walk, we had our daily chores. Up at 4 in the morning, in the bed at 11. When you unload bales of hay and disperse them amongst the cattle, the yarn that is left over can become quite hazardous to the animals if eatin, so we would have to go and pick them up, now this might now seem like nothin, but if you have ever unloaded hay you know that you do a lot of em, so for every bail of hay that we unloaded, we had to pick up the yarn. We usually saved the yarn pickin up for after we unload all the hay, it just made more sense that way. Time consumtion was of no shortage, but we didnt mind we had all day. Plus just being able to help dad with the farm was reward enough for me, but maggie and sue had other plans, you would often find them wonderin around playin games, id have to go over there and whip them with a pipe to make em work again. Milkin cows was something i enjoyed, not because it was fun, but because it was something i was good at. I wasnt good at a lot of things, but i was good at milkin cows so i decided that was one of my favorite activities. When i was young i had often dreamed of becoming a professional milker, but they got machines for that now so now i just sit. and chew.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Dear Captain HardAss
> 
> Uhh.. I think I'm going to have nightmares. You serioulsy just made me sh1t myself. But really, what did I do to offend YOU this much.. Like I can understand someone getting a little pissed about me bringin in thats guys son, now that I think about it, I was a pretty pathetic thing for me to do, but hey learn from your mistakes right?.. But REALLY? THIS? Someones had a rough life. If you want a hug, I'm all arms. And please explain to me why you gave me your height and weight? Like bro I'm 6 foot 200 pounds RAWRRR.. I really dont get it. Based on a scale of 1-10, my confused level is around a 10.. I really just dont get why you brought your mom into this either. My mom has a bachelors degree in Anthropology, but she doesn't work because my Dad can get enough $$ to support a family.. Anyways please just tell me why you are raging soooo much, I really really really want to know..


Showing contrition? Yeah, right. If that's some sort of lame apology it's way too little and way too late (and to the wrong person). My son was reading over my shoulder (didn't know he was there) when I was reading your comments about him and was quite disturbed that someone he didn't know would say those things about him. I had to explain to him how there were just bad people out there that were impossible to explain.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

spec2680 said:


> bullsheissa


Hahaha troll is great. 7/10


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> I cant even begin to understand how children like you choose to be so disrespectful to your elders. When I was growing up, if one of my many brothers or sisters said something cross to my father, they would get a licken right across the face with a corn stock. During the great depression, all was well for our family, we had everything we needed. Of course, it was no paddy walk, we had our daily chores. Up at 4 in the morning, in the bed at 11. When you unload bales of hay and disperse them amongst the cattle, the yarn that is left over can become quite hazardous to the animals if eatin, so we would have to go and pick them up, now this might now seem like nothin, but if you have ever unloaded hay you know that you do a lot of em, so for every bail of hay that we unloaded, we had to pick up the yarn. We usually saved the yarn pickin up for after we unload all the hay, it just made more sense that way. Time consumtion was of no shortage, but we didnt mind we had all day. Plus just being able to help dad with the farm was reward enough for me, but maggie and sue had other plans, you would often find them wonderin around playin games, id have to go over there and whip them with a pipe to make em work again. Milkin cows was something i enjoyed, not because it was fun, but because it was something i was good at. I wasnt good at a lot of things, but i was good at milkin cows so i decided that was one of my favorite activities. When i was young i had often dreamed of becoming a professional milker, but they got machines for that now so now i just sit. and chew.


I dont want to recieve a licken right across the face with a corn stock, but exactly how old are you?? Just askin.. and WTF is that **** about you hitting your sisters with a fugging pipe, are you fugging insane??


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

spec2680 said:


> I cant even begin to understand how children like you choose to be so disrespectful to your elders. When I was growing up, if one of my many brothers or sisters said something cross to my father, they would get a licken right across the face with a corn stock. During the great depression, all was well for our family, we had everything we needed. Of course, it was no paddy walk, we had our daily chores. Up at 4 in the morning, in the bed at 11. When you unload bales of hay and disperse them amongst the cattle, the yarn that is left over can become quite hazardous to the animals if eatin, so we would have to go and pick them up, now this might now seem like nothin, but if you have ever unloaded hay you know that you do a lot of em, so for every bail of hay that we unloaded, we had to pick up the yarn. We usually saved the yarn pickin up for after we unload all the hay, it just made more sense that way. Time consumtion was of no shortage, but we didnt mind we had all day. Plus just being able to help dad with the farm was reward enough for me, but maggie and sue had other plans, you would often find them wonderin around playin games, id have to go over there and whip them with a pipe to make em work again. Milkin cows was something i enjoyed, not because it was fun, but because it was something i was good at. I wasnt good at a lot of things, but i was good at milkin cows so i decided that was one of my favorite activities. When i was young i had often dreamed of becoming a professional milker, but they got machines for that now so now i just sit. and chew.


Cool story, bro


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Game.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> I cant even begin to understand how children like you choose to be so disrespectful to your elders. When I was growing up, if one of my many brothers or sisters said something cross to my father, they would get a licken right across the face with a corn stock. During the great depression, all was well for our family, we had everything we needed. Of course, it was no paddy walk, we had our daily chores. Up at 4 in the morning, in the bed at 11. When you unload bales of hay and disperse them amongst the cattle, the yarn that is left over can become quite hazardous to the animals if eatin, so we would have to go and pick them up, now this might now seem like nothin, but if you have ever unloaded hay you know that you do a lot of em, so for every bail of hay that we unloaded, we had to pick up the yarn. We usually saved the yarn pickin up for after we unload all the hay, it just made more sense that way. Time consumtion was of no shortage, but we didnt mind we had all day. Plus just being able to help dad with the farm was reward enough for me, but maggie and sue had other plans, you would often find them wonderin around playin games, id have to go over there and whip them with a pipe to make em work again. Milkin cows was something i enjoyed, not because it was fun, but because it was something i was good at. I wasnt good at a lot of things, but i was good at milkin cows so i decided that was one of my favorite activities. When i was young i had often dreamed of becoming a professional milker, but they got machines for that now so now i just sit. and chew.


Woah there, you have obviously been hittin the wacky tabbaky pretty hard the last 5 years, so heres some facts for you.

wikipedia says:
"The Great Depression was a severe worldwide economic depression in the decade preceding World War II. The timing of the Great Depression varied across nations, but in most countries it started in about 1929 and lasted until the late 1930s or early 1940s."

if you were old enough to beat your sisters then you were probably what, 10-11 at youngest. That puts you in the area of 80-90 years old today, assuming you were on the end part of the depression.

you also said:
"its through a college team sponsorship" Last time i checked there aren't many 80-90 year olds on a college Biking team...

But heres the kicker...

I myself am about 7'16" and weigh in the neighborhood of 524lbs of pure muscle. I excercise about 18 hours a day. My height was a big advantage when i fought in the Alamo. I was originally sided with the texans, but when i feared they might lose i blackmailed Santa Anna with some noodz he sent his girlfreind on facebook, so he let me watch. it would have been too unfair if i fought. Then a few years later I ran into this guy called Hitler. I was all like "you brah, i like beating my little sister and milking cows" and he was all like "yea man, lets start killing large groups of people for fun!" so i was like "Yeah Brah!" So then we made world war one, which was fun. its wasn't fair because my boy adolf wanted to keep it fair, so he sent me to disneyland to keep me busy. Then there was this thing called the great depression. It wan't much of a problem for me because i can poop $100 bills when i want to so it was all cool. Then when world war two happened adolf was like "yo bro! go all balliztic and stuffs on japan" so the us covered up the destruction i caused with these lame excuses called atomic bombs. Realizing my full potential i layed low in the gulf war and 'Nam. Now i just like to ride bikes and stuff but only bmx bikes because im too good to ride some full suspension crap...

Look man, everyone can make up stories, mine are just better.

Wow jordans catching some sick air!


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

C S said:


> Cool story, bro


why do i get 0 points, these guys actually think im serious


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm bored at work and need some stilumating entertainment. Smurf, Moosey, please stop arguing with people and go find a sparkletts water bottle or an old ice chest that you can use for a new jump. Please?

I <3 Janky


----------



## blades-noob (Oct 12, 2009)

Moosey said:


> ...........
> 
> I myself am about 7'16" and weigh in the neighborhood of 524lbs of pure muscle. I excercise about 18 hours a day. My height was a big advantage when i fought in the Alamo. I was originally sided with the texans, but when i feared they might lose i blackmailed Santa Anna with some noodz he sent his girlfreind on facebook, so he let me watch. it would have been too unfair if i fought. Then a few years later I ran into this guy called Hitler. I was all like "you brah, i like beating my little sister and milking cows" and he was all like "yea man, lets start killing large groups of people for fun!" so i was like "Yeah Brah!" So then we made world war one, which was fun. its wasn't fair because my boy adolf wanted to keep it fair, so he sent me to disneyland to keep me busy. Then there was this thing called the great depression. It wan't much of a problem for me because i can poop $100 bills when i want to so it was all cool. Then when world war two happened adolf was like "yo bro! go all balliztic and stuffs on japan" so the us covered up the destruction i caused with these lame excuses called atomic bombs. Realizing my full potential i layed low in the gulf war and 'Nam. Now i just like to ride bikes and stuff but only bmx bikes because im too good to ride some full suspension crap...
> 
> Look man, everyone can make up stories, mine are just better.


not really, hitler started world war 2


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

Moosey said:


> Woah there, you have obviously been hittin the wacky tabbaky pretty hard the last 5 years, so heres some facts for you.
> 
> wikipedia says:
> "The Great Depression was a severe worldwide economic depression in the decade preceding World War II. The timing of the Great Depression varied across nations, but in most countries it started in about 1929 and lasted until the late 1930s or early 1940s."
> ...


dude you scare me

and are you really gonna make fun of then drops we did 5 years ago?? lol


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

spec2680 said:


> why do i get 0 points, these guys actually think im serious


There was no way in hell I could imagine anyone taking you seriously, but apparently moosey is dumb enough..


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

C S said:


> Cool story, bro


fckin owned lol. stfu. also, its the internet not the library of congress, if you wonder why no one is respecting you its because your being dumb, period;end of story.:thumbsup: i mean you got burned in the ass by moosey and smurf about 10 times apeice lol.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

C S said:


> There was no way in hell I could imagine anyone taking you seriously, but apparently moosey is dumb enough..


Watch out, doesyourchainhanglow just joined the party and I think he's on smurf and mooseys side. This thread is just like watching a train barreling down the tracks towards a stalled car with people stuck inside. You really don't want to keep watching but you just can't turn away.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

blades-noob said:


> not really, hitler started world war 2


then you obviously arent riding buddies with hitler like i am...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

C S said:


> There was no way in hell I could imagine anyone taking you seriously, but apparently moosey is dumb enough..


hmm... yes i believe all this...

or maybe not. maybe im slightly pissed that smurf tells someone thats cool, i'd kill for terrain like that, and then spec comes in and starts calling him a phaggot for no reason. then his only obvious defence is to make up stories about how tough he is and about beating his sisters, and its very irritating, not in any way believable. I cant believe anyone would think anyone believes this, but apparently C S is dumb enough. 

Btw Spec, maybe if you had read teh thread before calling people phaggot for no reason, maybe you would have seen the stuff we build sucks compared to your drop, so maybe im wishing i had a drop like that to ride.


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

You Hurt My Feelings.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

eabos said:


> I'm bored at work and need some stilumating entertainment. Smurf, Moosey, please stop arguing with people and go find a sparkletts water bottle or an old ice chest that you can use for a new jump. Please?
> 
> I <3 Janky


haha thanks. been kinda busy lately, and with prom this saturday i dont think anything will get done. Im am designing some nice wood jumps in my drafting class, so i will be able to buy the right amount of wood and actually have something that works. they should be built fairly soon. An old ice chest is a great idea though.

Sadly, right now we have no more janky jumps. we took out that massive janky jump and built some rollers so now you can hit the dirt jump with more speed, but ill see what i can do as far as janky goes :thumbsup:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

someone get me the faq off this thread, its cloggin up me inbox. Its time for MTBR to have a Kiddie DH forum.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

RipRoar said:


> someone get me the faq off this thread, its cloggin up me inbox. Its time for MTBR to have a Kiddie DH forum.


 +1 for sure


----------



## spec2680 (Jan 2, 2005)

Moosey said:


> hmm... yes i believe all this...
> 
> or maybe not. maybe im slightly pissed that smurf tells someone thats cool, i'd kill for terrain like that, and then spec comes in and starts calling him a phaggot for no reason. then his only obvious defence is to make up stories about how tough he is and about beating his sisters, and its very irritating, not in any way believable. I cant believe anyone would think anyone believes this, but apparently C S is dumb enough.
> 
> Btw Spec, maybe if you had read teh thread before calling people phaggot for no reason, maybe you would have seen the stuff we build sucks compared to your drop, so maybe im wishing i had a drop like that to ride.


oh i read the thread....still called him a phaggot, and im assuming you are being sarcastic in saying that your stuff sucks compared to my drop. that picture is 5 years old and i built it when i was a poor knave. this is one of my more recent jumps for practicing tricks. u mirin?????



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Moosey said:


> This is the second thread you have posted in in about 5 years. do you really know whats going on?


Some people don't feel compelled to post a new thread every time they build a piece of **** kicker out of local refuse.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]

Now remind me again which one is you, because neither of them look like a 6'4" 200000pound hardass.....


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Found Him!!!*










I FOUND HIM, HES STANDING RIGHT BEHIND THEIR HIGH QUALITY RAMP!!!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

spec2680 said:


> oh i read the thread....still called him a phaggot, and im assuming you are being sarcastic in saying that your stuff sucks compared to my drop. that picture is 5 years old and i built it when i was a poor knave. this is one of my more recent jumps for practicing tricks. u mirin?????
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


actually I wasn't being sarcastic. That was the worst picture I could find that you had, and it's still better than what we got.

Yes I be mirin you new jump. I'm planning on building something like that soon.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.andreas said:


> YOU HURT MY FEELINGS.
> ]


there is no place for those kind of pictures on the forum


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*papasmurf *you brought on a lot of stuff by your blazin attitude in the beginning...lay low and just be cool...no bickering back and forth please

*moosey* keep posting your progress

*spec2680* please stop the bickering back and forth


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

please lock or delete this thread. its gotten way outta hand. (it was already out of hand, but now its even more out of hand)
and please get .andreas out of here, thats the dumbest, stupidest, saddest thing anyone has ever posted on here. its just pathetic.


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Moosey said:


> and please get .andreas out of here, thats the dumbest, stupidest, saddest thing anyone has ever posted on here. its just pathetic.


Agreed....


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Bike: Transition Gran Mal
Location: No. VA
Rider: Wookie
Photo Credit: Kona Mike


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

oops -- file too big. will resize


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

My dear neighbors to the east, here are some items that I thought you might be able to find around your neighborhood to help build more janky ass jumps.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Haus Boss said:


> My dear neighbors to the east, here are some items that I thought you might be able to find around your neighborhood to help build more janky ass jumps.


awesome. so awesome. + 1000000 to you good sir


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats ****in gross.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, it is never a bad idea to wear a helmet but it is never a good idea to go without one. It is your choice but here in the DH/FR thread everybody has a graps on how fast things can go wrong on a run or jump. You could do the same run for ten years and still crash. Ask Shiver me timbers,(testing my memory here) he crashed a while back pretty bad. Was posted up on the wall. Sure he did that run at least 3 times, and he still wipped hard. And is not because he is crappy rider either. Just saying I recommend you wear one, ultimately your choice but don't let it be the last choice you make before being a veg. On another note you should consider making a pump track, you got one hell of an area to build one. I'll try to post some vid of my back-yard free ride park tommorrow.


PS WHERE IN THE HELL IS THE MODERATOR! those pics of guy hemoraging like that out of his head are totally out of line. quit *****ing to each other and get on with the bike talk.


----------



## DBnoob (Oct 6, 2010)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Thats ****in gross.


Just wrong to post those pics...:nono: 
At the start I loved the idea of poeple or even better some young guys building jumps and having fun for free or cheep but now this thread is just sad.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

you guys have the nerve comment on how bad pinkbike is? with the stuff that has gone on here lately, including those pictures which have no place in a BIKING forum nor any forum for that matter, this place is worse.


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> you guys have the nerve comment on how bad pinkbike is? with the stuff that has gone on here lately, including those pictures which have no place in a BIKING forum nor any forum for that matter, this place is worse.


Agreed for sure.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's unbelieveable that those posts (containing the pictures) haven't been deleted by a mod yet. I've seen a lot of stuff get locked and deleted on this website and none of it has come close to that.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

yuck --- don't shine a black light on that couch!!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

@haus, lol I just remembered a place near me where's there's a bunch of old janky tires. I really want to make a car jump with 2 different lines going over it but smurfs parents do nt want a janky old car on the side of their house (understandable). I'm still on the lookout for furniture, but I haven't seen anything lately.

@Andreas. What's your deal? I have obviously gotten into or been a part of some arguments on here, seen some offensive things, read some offensive things but Andreas blow everything out of the water. Some please delete those picture and maybe ban him please. This place is nearing pinkbike, but this is disgracefull even for pinkbike.

WHERE'S THE MODS???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

headstrong356 said:


> OK, it is never a bad idea to wear a helmet but it is never a good idea to go without one. It is your choice but here in the DH/FR thread everybody has a graps on how fast things can go wrong on a run or jump. You could do the same run for ten years and still crash. Ask Shiver me timbers,(testing my memory here) he crashed a while back pretty bad. Was posted up on the wall. Sure he did that run at least 3 times, and he still wipped hard.


a little technical jump that I had did over 500 times...nothing to challenging and in one bad move that lead to another I ended up in the hospital for 6 days then came back to hospital for another day 3 days later ...I ruptured my spleen...if I went home and took a shower before going to the hospital (standard procedure because you don't want to go all dirty),...I would have died....if there wasn't two surgeons I would have died....if there wasn't two anesthesiologist I would have died.....I AM LUCKY TO BE HERE....mtn biking is a very dangerous sport just be careful and take all precautions because you might not have the chances I did.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DBnoob said:


> Just wrong to post those pics...:nono:
> At the start I loved the idea of poeple or even better some young guys building jumps and having fun for free or cheep but now this thread is just sad.


Hey I am into fun, jokes, goofing but those pictures are going to far....they will be removed tomorrow for sure if original poster doesn't remove them


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

What were you thinking:madman: The pic does not belong on this forum, find the stop button and press it, it's gone too far.:nono:


----------



## jonnytoast (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Have the Mods given up looking in here?, that [email protected] needs to go....quick


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> Have the Mods given up looking in here?, that [email protected] needs to go....quick


No doubt... in the mean time, I have found the "ignore" feature to work right nicely on .andreas' posts.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

you guys do realize that the andreas picture is fake right.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

and you DO realise, thats not the effing point, right?


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

meaning its fake


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> you guys do realize that the andreas picture is fake right.


It's actually not fake.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

This is a new low for this forum.:skep:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

.andreas said:


> It's actually not fake.


Then what you did patent stupid


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> Then what you did patent stupid


hahahaha


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

jayjudy13 said:


> This is a new low for this forum.:skep:


You should visit the AZ forum. Can't even remember how many threads have been deleted or moved to the recycle bin.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> Have the Mods given up looking in here?, that [email protected] needs to go....quick


The mod for this forum seems to have gone missing - he hasn't posted since early this year.

Register your feelings here if it means that much to you. I did.


----------

